

This Super Angry Birds Custom USB controller offers tangible game play - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/this-super-angry-birds-custom-usb-controller-offers-tangible-game-play/

======
ponka
I ever dreamed of having such a controller. Good news for folks who are tired
of touchscreen controls.

------
Jerry619
Hope similar tangible controllers make it for other top games as well.

